

Book review: Land of Lisp - alrex021
http://books.slashdot.org/story/10/11/03/1238213/Land-of-Lisp

======
mishmash
I'm probably going to buy this, but would anyone be able to explain the state
of programming Lisp on Mac OS X?

~~~
swannodette
The state of Lisp programming on OS X is quite good. Things I've tried:

    
    
      * Clozure MCL, excellent Mac integration no need to use Emacs
      * LispWorks, good Lisp IDE, free for personal use, no 
        need to use Emacs
      * PLT Racket, good Scheme IDE, no need to use Emacs
      * Clojure, Cake make's it a cinch, you can use TextMate
    

If you're going to go with Emacs, for Common Lisp, Cocoa Emacs 23 plus Slime
is great, Cocoa Emacs 23 plus Quack for Scheme is great.

~~~
gibsonf1
"no need to use Emacs" Not being able to use Emacs is a feature?

~~~
bad_user
Worth telling because Emacs is a kickass IDE for Lisp and most people use it,
but it's kind of scary to beginners.

------
dogas
I seriously cannot wait for this book to arrive in the mail.

~~~
nkassis
Same here, I've been reading the ebook version but I want a thing I can grab
and take everywhere. (Reading on my phone isn't ideal). But the book is good
enough that I don't mind the small screen.

The last book I spent reading entirely online was the Harry Potter Deathly
Hollows leak. 700 crappy photos of pages ;p (I bought 2 copies of the book
too, I don't feel I've done anything wrong).

~~~
khafra
You're about to read another book online:

[http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_M...](http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_Methods_of_Rationality)

Written by <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Eliezer>

~~~
spokey
For what it is worth I'm pretty sure Land of Lisp author Conrad Barski is an
HN user as well. I think we talked at an HN meetup (but I don't know his id
offhand).

If you are reading this Conrad, congrats! The book looks great and seems very
well received.

I'm curious, does a "slashdotting" create a noticeable blip in traffic or book
sales anymore?

~~~
callahad
Conrad is <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=drcode>

His post announcing the book is at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1836935>

------
spacemanaki
I'm reading it right now, and it's definitely fun. He doesn't glamorize Common
Lisp (instead pointing out some design quirks) but his enthusiasm is still
totally infectious. I think the video on the book's site captures the spirit
of the book wonderfully.

------
kennedywm
This book makes me wonder why all "serious" material isn't presented in such a
clear and entertaining manner. Five stars.

